# 75 Gallon center brace



## FoxLock (Jan 22, 2012)

So I'm headed out tonight to check out a 75 gallon tank & stand i found off of CL for $250, its a very nice tank and stand (oak) the only issue is the center brace has a crack in it. Now its not broken off just gotta crack running up the side of the center brace. My question is could i just repair the cracked brace or would i probably have to put a new trim bracket on the top?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

There are 3 repairs you can make. You can replace the entire top trim (you can usually find the piece online). Good if it leaks under the rim and you need to reseal anyway. You can add something to the top of the brace, which will be quick strong, dry, and make the lid fit funny. I've done this with a strip of aluminum, a 2-part epoxy and a bunch of teeny spring clamp (until the glue dries) You can attach something to the bottom of the brace which will get wet, and won't affect the lid. Glass or acrylic are the common choices for this. 

I guess you could also just try a 2-part epoxy on the crack and hope for the best. 

My 55 cracked a center brace not too long after I filled it. It was a really loud sound. The tank never leaked, but the front bowed out and a gap appeared in the center brace, so I drained the tank immediate (hadn't add fish yet) and repaired it.


----------



## FoxLock (Jan 22, 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply, ill have to see it up close to know how bad it really is or isnt. Hopefully its just alil one so i can avoid a new trim and just repair the brace. I was told its held water no different with the crack then before but i shall see. I'd just pass and look for a different tank but the 4 bulb t5 lighting system it has is a most tempting deal sealer to me.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I guess its pretty common for bright 4' lights to cook the center brace. And some people will cut it on purpose so the plants or corals don't have a dark spot. But modern thin-glass tanks need the CB. Replacing the CB with glass is a PITA, but makes a nice-looking repair.


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

FoxLock said:


> So I'm headed out tonight to check out a 75 gallon tank & stand i found off of CL for $250, its a very nice tank and stand (oak) the only issue is the center brace has a crack in it. Now its not broken off just gotta crack running up the side of the center brace. My question is could i just repair the cracked brace or would i probably have to put a new trim bracket on the top?


I have dealt with something very similar. I have a 75g tank, my husband grabbed the center brace with his hand and it cracked. It wasn't until the tank was full of water that it broke completely. Right away the tank bowed out and we were terrified that it would brake and spill water everywhere.



















So my husband with quick thinking went and got is drill and some zip ties 
(that apparently fix anything). End result is the tank still works great over a year later.



















In my opinion I would not buy a tank that already has a cracked brace unless you got it for a great price.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

them zip ties are awesome....we use them for a great many things...he should have put them in upside down...


----------



## Kimberly (Jan 22, 2012)

lohachata said:


> them zip ties are awesome....we use them for a great many things...he should have put them in upside down...


Haha you are right.. The tank is empty now, I guess now would be a great time to switch that! lol


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

FoxLock.. I sell adhesive for a living... If you can get me a picture so I can see the size of the crack I can recommend something for you and weather or not you can just use some an adhesive to bond it togeather or if you need to add something for reinforcement...


----------



## FoxLock (Jan 22, 2012)

Heres the crack, i have some plastic epoxy rated to 3450 psi but will hold off for alil in case someone has a better idea. Thanks


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Ugh, blue-green "algae" Be sure and kill it while your at it. 

Is the CB flat on the bottom? It looks like you could strengthen it with a credit card-sized piece of polystyrene. There are two ways glue can fail. Its own strength and the bond with the CB. Epoxies have fantastic strength, but adhesion to plastics is a challenge for most products. The larger a solid piece you attach to it, the bigger the adhesion surface and the lower the likelihood of failure. In any event, rough up the area you want to glue with sand paper and clean it with isopropanol.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

a piece of plexiglas 1/4" thick x 6" long that fits into the underside of the brace..a few small stainless steel screws put in from the top will work great...i have done this a number of times...


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

What is the brand of epoxy?

Honestly yes you can reinforce in on the back side... but in all honesty if you use epoxy on the joint and make sure you get it all the way through... Let it try for 72 hours before adding any weight to it or moving it... you should be fine... 

But if you do have something you can place under it.. you would get added strength but it might not be necessary for the weight load that you are putting on it..

Just make sure you do it while the tank in empty and the plastic is dry...


----------



## FoxLock (Jan 22, 2012)

It was loctite plastic epoxy. However it seems to have worked, at the center of the tank fully filled is under 1/8'' difference if at all then it was empty. Ill keep checking it out to make sure its all good for quite awhile though, i'd rather avoid a 75 gal floor wash.


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

How long ago did you bond it?


----------



## FoxLock (Jan 22, 2012)

The package said 24hrs for full cure but i went for bout 36 hr, i reinforced it just incase with plexiglass on the underside from end to end. It is an older tank with 1/2" glass so maybe thats why it didnt bow at all.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Should be good for a couple decades.


----------



## MainelyFish (Sep 20, 2012)

If you reinforced it you should be good to go!


----------

